# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] not enough system resources to display completely?

## 55horses

not enough system resources to display completely

    Hello All,

    as you can see from the title, I am getting this warning when I open a UserForm. I do not have that much open in Excel and cannot tell if I need to increase resources or how to increase resources. Just learning VBA and I don't know if this warning is effecting my UserForm which is not working right.

    any thoughts would be appreciated. 

Not enough system resources to display completely.docx

----------


## MarvinP

Hi 55 horses,

Do you have a minimum of memory on your machine?  More memory might help?  Do you have lots of files open?  
Have you been building this userform for a long time and have used up the maximum number of controls that can be placed on a form?
Do you have a LOT of Objects on your sheets that you don't know are really there?  Do a Find and Select Goto Special and click Objects to find out.  Delete all non used objects.
Is this the only form that is open?  Opening lots of forms or having forms open forms may result in this problem.
Do you have VBA code running that is caught in a loop that is building variables in memory so it is used up, and you don't know?

It is hard to tell from just a screen shot of the error message.

----------


## 55horses

MarvinP,

thanks for the reply.
Below is an excerpt from a MS article about this problem. I corrected and matched my zoom and the problem went right away. I realize now that a screenshot was not much to go on. But I had hardly anything open and very few controls created, and no loops that i was aware of. Thanks again for making suggestions.

This problem may occur when the following conditions are true.

    The Input range of the control is linked to a second worksheet.

    -and-
    You zoom both worksheets to percentages other than 100 percent.

    -and-
    The zoom percentage of the two sheets are not equal.

    -and-
    You move a toolbar over the control, click the control and choose values, or you alternately select each of the two worksheets. 

NOTE: Sometimes an action does not result in the message, but repeated actions do. The message only occurs when the worksheet that contains the control is active.

----------


## drrazor

Wow, many thanks, I was wondering what was causing this problem for a while!!! Turns out that sheet where were named ranges had zoom@40%, while I was working on sheet with zoom@70%, while zooms were equal there was no problem  :Smilie:

----------

